
Why Ball Tracking Works for Tennis and Cricket but Not Soccer or Basketball - dsr12
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/543986/why-ball-tracking-works-for-tennis-and-cricket-but-not-soccer-or-basketball/
======
anpk
There is some controversy about the accuracy of ball tracking in cricket,
[http://www.news.com.au/sport/cricket/shock-drs-howler-
questi...](http://www.news.com.au/sport/cricket/shock-drs-howler-questions-
accuracy-of-hawkeye-technology/news-story/3878095d2386cd9e8192a4ccbf523f83)

------
markyc
why not add a tracking system on/inside the ball itself, so you always know
exactly where it is, without depending on video?

~~~
mc32
For solid spherical objects like baseballs and cylinders like hockey pucks I
think that makes a lot of sense (pun intended) but for air-filled hollow
spheres like basketballs maybe not so much as people might think it would
upset the balance of the balls.

If IIRC, hockey tried garish bright puck colors --maybe a special coat could
help track the balls as well rather than an active sensor.

~~~
takk309
Yes, I remember when FOX aired the NHL and used the puck tracker. It was very
distracting in my opinion.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FoxTrax](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FoxTrax)

~~~
mcgrath_sh
Aah yes the Glow Puck! The Glow Puck came about before ubiquitous HD TV. This
was FOX's way of helping viewer's track the puck. (As an aside, it is my
opinion that HD has helped hockey viewability more than almost any other
sport.) A couple of interesting Glow Puck facts:

\- The batteries inside of the pucks would only last a short time (15-30
mins). Combine this with sensitive chips being hit at 80-100 MPH and a Glow
Puck would only last a couple of shifts a game. FOX went through loads of
them.

\- The chips changed the weight of the pucks enough where the players _hated_
them. The heavier pucks especially messed with wrist shots and passing.

~~~
jasonpeacock
All this and more is covered in a fascinating article about the development of
the technology:

[http://ethw.org/First-
Hand:Recollections_of_the_development_...](http://ethw.org/First-
Hand:Recollections_of_the_development_of_the_FoxTrax_hockey_puck_tracking_system)

